# Who has the egrip in stock?



## VapeSnow (23/1/15)

Hi guys

What Vendors sells the egrip?

I read that @Rob Fisher is loving this mod and like all vapers do, i have to try this device. 

Thx for reading


----------



## Andre (23/1/15)

@Stephen Rowley might have a spare arriving next week. PM him, also for the RBA base and the RBA adapter.


----------



## VapeSnow (23/1/15)

Andre said:


> @Stephen Rowley might have a spare arriving next week. PM him, also for the RBA base and the RBA adapter.


Thx @Andre. The camouflage one looks really good.


----------



## Andre (23/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Thx @Andre. The camouflage one looks really good.


Yeah, like it too, but he will only have silver.


----------



## VapeSnow (23/1/15)

Andre said:


> Yeah, like it too, but he will only have silver.


Okay thats fine. I like supporting local vendors but maybe ill have to order a camouflage over the sea.


----------



## Andre (23/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay thats fine. I like supporting local vendors but maybe ill have to order a camouflage over the sea.


Might consider that too, but first have to get the RBA down pat on mine - still getting slight leaking from the RBA air hole. But a great vape - it is like a smaller than nano Kayfun base and chimney setup in there.
Touch wood - my latest wicking has been leak free for about 6 hours now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (23/1/15)

Andre said:


> Might consider that too, but first have to get the RBA down pat on mine - still getting slight leaking from the RBA air hole. But a great vape - it is like a smaller than nano Kayfun base and chimney setup in there.
> Touch wood - my latest wicking has been leak free for about 6 hours now.


Practice makes perfect lol. How is the airflow on the egrip.


----------



## Andre (23/1/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Practice makes perfect lol. How is the airflow on the egrip.


With the commercial coil the vape is mediocre imo, but the air flow can be adjusted to be quite airy - many take the screw out for max air.
With the RBA air flow is through a hole in the bottom of the RBA base and is awesome for me. I know for @johan it was too much airflow so he had a boer maak a plan to make the hole smaller. Some of the peeps on ECF actually puts magnets (with holes in) in there for less air flow. Knowing your vaping style, it shall certainly not be too airy for you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Keyaam (23/1/15)

Ive started doing lung hits at 20watts on mine. Cant do it continously though as the wicks cannot hold up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (23/1/15)

Andre said:


> With the commercial coil the vape is mediocre imo, but the air flow can be adjusted to be quite airy - many take the screw out for max air.
> With the RBA air flow is through a hole in the bottom of the RBA base and is awesome for me. I know for @johan it was too much airflow so he had a boer maak a plan to make the hole smaller. Some of the peeps on ECF actually puts magnets (with holes in) in there for less air flow. Knowing your vaping style, it shall certainly not be too airy for you.


Thx for the response. Jip i like a lot of air so the rba option wil work the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

